# Help!! Smelly eco-complete



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

I just opened up a new bag of eco-complete that I bought from King Ed's a few days ago... And it has a foul odor... smells like rotten eggs. Anyone has the same experience? And is the substrate still usable?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ah_gel said:


> I just opened up a new bag of eco-complete that I bought from King Ed's a few days ago... And it has a foul odor... smells like rotten eggs. Anyone has the same experience? And is the substrate still usable?


That insinuates that it has gone anaerobic, either expired or exposed to temperature etc. Sounds like you need to return it.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yup agree with the rastapus on that one...it has past its due date and gone bad. KE should take it back!


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the prompt replies! really appreciated! Anyone knows where I can get eco-complete other than King Ed? I've tried a few places and seems like they are all out...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have some good used eco-complete mixed in with some natural Monterey gravel you can have for free, just come with a bucket and get it. Cheers Laurie


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Laurie that's very kind of you 
But I prefer non-mixed substrate. 



Clown Lover said:


> I have some good used eco-complete mixed in with some natural Monterey gravel you can have for free, just come with a bucket and get it. Cheers Laurie


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a bucket full of used eco-complete... not mixed 

let's say, a buck a pound?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Been thinking about this. Don't really want to say anything negative but Eco complete has a shelf life of 2 years I believe, for it to go off, that's gotta be old. Maybe stores bulk buying is not the way to go......


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Been thinking about this. Don't really want to say anything negative but Eco complete has a shelf life of 2 years I believe, for it to go off, that's gotta be old. Maybe stores bulk buying is not the way to go......


lol had to get the shot in at the other guys? haha


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol had to get the shot in at the other guys? haha


I won't suggest that Grant is taking a shot. Great thing to know.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya it's hard to convey sarcasm on a forum... nothing personal against Grant or IPU, just thought it would be funny.


----------

